# Pull espresso machine



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Just seen this on YouTube about handmade lever machines called Pull Espresso, anyone heard of them? Really impressed with the workmanship of these. Check out the video


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Nice bit of craftsmanship there...do they do single groups?


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Yep believe they do


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

I like the machine.

I like the craftsmanship.

I like the concept.

I don't like the wooden crate/bee hive box aspect of the casing :-(

If you are going to the trouble of hand cutting dovetails - make them "hidden mitre dovetails"!!


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

They look really nice especially the bulb is impressive and stylish.










[video=youtube;w5n-cD1Qoic]


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Very nice - quite large though.

I noticed the grinder he was using. Santos 01Bar looks like a mini EK47 with 63.5mm burrs. £1000 retail and availalbe in the UK. Any info/reviews on it?


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Interesting looking machines ...... but at a price !


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

£8500 for anyone wondering why machines build things for us









It is beautiful to be fair, but oh so pricey!


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

PS All copper boilers are "handmade". Espresso machine manufacturers (excluding the big brands) buy them in....


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Yea, I was wondering how much of their 'handmade' angle was just a normal part of espresso machine manufacture.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

A visit to the Milan coffee machine Expo will reveal a whole raft of suppliers of copper, brass, and s/steel parts for the construction of espresso machines.....to your exclusive design, signore/signora.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

"Hand forged" aka welded together.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> "Hand forged" aka welded together.


Go on stick a lever on the front of that Nuvoa , you know you want to ;-)


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Go on stick a lever on the front of that Nuvoa , you know you want to ;-)


Yeah that would be good. To be fair, I do like that leather handle though.


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

To me it looks like an L1 for people who are into S&M


----------

